# The ebike will replace the SUV



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Since everybody's going to have an ebike in the next 10 years, looks like no reason for SUVs anymore. https://www.curbed.com/2018/3/19/17140362/electric-bike-cargo-for-sale-cero-one


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

So much wrong with that article.

Until they come up with a bike in which you can securely lock belonging and is reasonably secure from theft like the average vehicle, these things are going to remain the toys of enthusiasts and people that can't afford a car.

They act as if we didn't already do this with mopeds during the OPEC wars.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sure, ecargo bikes are awesome and might replace a car in a tiny fraction of families, especially if you don't have to pedal them. The main problems with ebikes becoming a significant mode of transportation in the US are that most Americans don't like to exercise, don't enjoy being outside in the weather, bike infrastructure is lousy, their life revolves around driving long distances, and gas is cheap. Go into any grocery store and look around, then tell me how many of those people are likely to drop their car and start using an ebike to haul their stuff instead.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Doubt it will happen in car-centric socal since it's dangerous to ride on the street IMO and usually takes longer to use traffic light congested streets than freeways for most commuting purposes. However, some errands are more easily accomplished relatively safely on a bike than auto, and some cities like Irvine are bike friendly.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Realistically, most people will not choose a bike of any form because of safety concerns, weather, convenience, laziness etc. Cyclists will always be outliers short of anything but a catastrophe of global proportions.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

tahoebeau said:


> Since everybody's going to have an ebike in the next 10 years, looks like no reason for SUVs anymore. https://www.curbed.com/2018/3/19/17140362/electric-bike-cargo-for-sale-cero-one


While that eBike and many other eBikes like it are very very cool and I want one pretty bad. They WILL NOT replace the SUV. They will be handy in metro area's where there is good bicycle infrastructure, but in places like the United States where most of it was designed around the automobile in the early 20th century there will need to be major infrastructure changes to get people interested in replacing a SUV with an eBike.

For most people around where I live (San Diego) Bikes are for exercising (roadie/MTB) or are for weekend fun(beach cruising), they are not for transportation.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Our e-cargo bike has somewhat replaced our minivan, but that's only because we carefully selected where we live based on bike paths/trails/bike friendliness in general. And to be fair, we didn't really use the car much before the e-bike. The e-bike just makes the commute easier/faster with 30 pounds of groceries and 2 kids. 

We're *still* the only people on the bike path if the weather is below, say, 50 degrees or so. 

I think for people who are already pretty serious bike folks and who have safe routes available, e-bikes are a great way to use the car even less. But your typical SUV soccer dad is not about to run out and get one to replace the 4000 pound toy-hauler. Suburbia is the real enemy of bike commuting, IMO.

-Walt


----------

